# Dinner date, I'm cooking, need assistance please



## AnthonyJ (Jan 23, 2014)

Long story short, I have a dinner date coming up. I know what I want to make for the young lady, but I need a little assistance.

I'm looking to make peppered chicken in lemon butter, topped with fresh grated parm. With that, I'd like to make some baby potatoes and steamed broccoli and baby carrots in a butter sauce. 

As far as the potatoes go, I must be searching wrong because I keep finding recipes to put them in the oven. I'm hoping to cook them on the stovetop. I figured on cutting them in half and sautéing them with something.

The hardest part, obviously, will be steaming the veggies. I'm thinking the sauna at the gym will work, but I've gotta be really sneaky or people might think I'm weird. 

Anyway, if anyone could help me with the baby potatoes recipe, that would be greatly appreciated. I figured if I gave the details of the rest of the meal, it would help in deciding which spice(s) would work best.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 23, 2014)

Welcome to DC Anthony. 

Gosh, by my count you have four things going on for the top of the stove. I've been cooking for a very long time and that's more than I would want to keep tract of for a company dinner, as all your attention will need to be at the stove and not with your girl. You're right, the sauna is a clever thought, but not likely to work.

I'd recommend no more than two dishes for the stove top myself. 

For the starch with your meal, I'd do steamed rice instead of potatoes as it can be done without any attention.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 23, 2014)

Actually, I saw a stove-top method for cooking potatoes on America's Test Kitchen just a week or two ago. Guess they knew you wanted to do baby reds.  Here is the link to the recipe: Braised Red Potatoes with Lemon and Chives

You do need to sign up for access to the current year recipes, but it is free. Also, unless you have a paid membership you can access *just* the current year recipes. I suggest if you don't want to pay but you do like a recipe that you  find and try you copy the recipe to however you save recipes. Remember to copy the actual recipe, not the link. They won't let you through the door on this one come next year.

As Kayelle pointed out, this is going to be a busy time at the stove while you're also trying to socialize with your date. If you still go ahead with your planned ingredients I would suggest you cook the carrots and broccoli in the same steamer basket. Use baby carrots, cut them in half lengthwise, and throw them into the basket for a minute or two before adding the broccoli. Have your butter sauce all ready so you can toss the steamed veggies into it as soon as they're done. The potatoes can do their thing while you fuss with the chicken.  Oh, and if you both enjoy a little wine with dinner, I suggest you open the bottle when your guest first gets there, then try and wow her in the kitchen while you cook and chat and she sips and, hopefully, smiles. Good luck and be sure to report back to us on how things went.


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jan 23, 2014)

I've gotten good at multitasking in the kitchen. I can manage two dishes on the stove while holding a toddler and having a conversation with his mother and grandmother.

The chicken is easy, low and slow. Broccoli and carrots in the steamer is pretty simplistic and I can make the butter sauce in the pan before starting the chicken. I figure the part with the baby potatoes will be the difficult part, if I have to continuously stir it.

My ex has my rice steamer, so that's kinda out of the question, but I could nix the potatoes completely. I'm not too confident with cooking the baby's on the stovetop just yet anyway. The chicken and veggies should be alright by themselves.

Little bit of back story, she was eating one of those microwave meals at work and I was busting her chops. I jokingly said, you should let me cook for ya. Without missing a beat she started asking me what kind of stuff I cook. Unfortunately for me, she doesn't do spicy, so my cajun chicken and salmon (favorite dishes) are out of the question.  But she said she was going to hold me to cooking her dinner.  

The wine sounds like a good idea though. Any suggestions? I'm more a craft beer guy, don't know much about wine. But I do know, I'm not a fan of red.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 23, 2014)

You can steam the veggies ahead of time, plunge in ice water to stop them from cooking any further, drain, set aside, then nuke them for a minute just before serving. Restaurants do it all the time...

Why don't you go with a Potatoes Anna type recipe? I have a version that doesn't go in the oven and is done in a pan, low and slow....
https://www.google.ca/search?q=pota...oAw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1138&bih=541#imgdii=_


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 23, 2014)

AnthonyJ said:


> Long story short, I have a dinner date coming up. I know what I want to make for the young lady, but I need a little assistance.
> 
> I'm looking to make peppered chicken in lemon butter, topped with fresh grated parm. With that, I'd like to make some baby potatoes and steamed broccoli and baby carrots in a butter sauce.
> 
> ...


Wow! This sounds good . I don't suppose you'd cancel the young lady and invite me instead?..... No?...... I didn't think so.

Cooking Goddess's recipe for potatoes would tie in nicely with your chicken as both have lemon juice so flavours wouldn't clash. The method isn't unduly involved and would fit round the other preparations. It's one I've saved for myself.

I'm now stuck with a mental picture of you sitting in the sauna (in swimming trunks, of course - I'm not that weird) with a bowl of veggies on your lap and trying to pretend they aren't there .

Hope the date turns out well. What's for pudding, sorry, dessert?


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 23, 2014)

AnthonyJ said:


> I've gotten good at multitasking in the kitchen. I can manage two dishes on the stove while holding a toddler and having a conversation with his mother and grandmother.
> 
> The chicken is easy, low and slow. Broccoli and carrots in the steamer is pretty simplistic and I can make the butter sauce in the pan before starting the chicken. I figure the part with the baby potatoes will be the difficult part, if I have to continuously stir it.
> 
> ...


Hmm, she has a good pick up technique. I must lay in a supply of microwave meals.......

White wine would be fine with the chicken but it will have to stand up to the parmesan and the garlic and lemon. I understand that buying wine in some parts of the States can be a bit complicated but if you can use a proper wine merchant tell him/her what you are cooking and ask advice. Might be a good idea if you could go with a price range in mind so the wine merchant has an area to work in. A good wine merchant will want you to be a return customer so shouldn't pull the wool over your eyes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 23, 2014)

AnthonyJ said:


> ...Little bit of back story, she was eating one of those microwave meals at work and I was busting her chops. I jokingly said, you should let me cook for ya. Without missing a beat she started asking me what kind of stuff I cook. Unfortunately for me, she doesn't do spicy, so my cajun chicken and salmon (favorite dishes) are out of the question.  But she said she was going to hold me to cooking her dinner.


Wow Anthony, she's good. She's very good. Wonder how long she's been stalking you...



AnthonyJ said:


> The wine sounds like a good idea though. Any suggestions? I'm more a craft beer guy, don't know much about wine. But I do know, I'm not a fan of red.


Mad Cook's suggestion is a very good one:


Mad Cook said:


> ...if you can use a proper wine merchant tell him/her what you are cooking and ask advice. Might be a good idea if you could go with a price range in mind so the wine merchant has an area to work in. A good wine merchant will want you to be a return customer so shouldn't pull the wool over your eyes.


I personally like to use a decent Chardonnay as a general white. Of course there are ALL kinds of nuances in Chardonnays, so that wine merchant can still be a lot of help.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 23, 2014)

Busting her chops ? What does that mean ? 

What's for pudding  do tell


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 23, 2014)

Another classic, and very nice potato presentation is this - Potatoes Dauphinoise Recipe - Food.com - 84051

It can be done on the stove-top, as I have done it.  Just do it over very low heat, in a covered pot.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 23, 2014)

Gravy Queen said:


> *Busting her chops* ? What does that mean ?
> 
> What's for pudding  do tell



Teasing, GQ.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 23, 2014)

Gravy Queen said:


> Busting her chops ? What does that mean ?
> 
> What's for pudding do tell


I think it means teasing her (at least, I hope so )

 EDIT: Sorry PF, I posted before I saw yours


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 23, 2014)

Make Rice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 23, 2014)

It's great you're good at multi-tasking but that's not the issue.  When cooking for a "date" you should plan on a menu that allows you to spend time charming your young lady, rather than having her watch a frenzy of activity at the stove.  At least that's what I'd do.

If your chicken dish calls for cooking low and slow, you can do it in the oven or start it on the stovetop if needed and finish it in the oven.   or

You can do your potatoes in the oven.  That's where they're usually done.

The microwave is a champ at steaming veggies.

If you're going to make rice, make pilaf rather than steamed rice.  Tastes better and its flavor will stand up to the chicken.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 23, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> It's great you're good at multi-tasking but that's not the issue.  When cooking for a "date" you should plan on a menu that allows you to spend time charming your young lady, rather than having her watch a frenzy of activity at the stove.  At least that's what I'd do.
> 
> If your chicken dish calls for cooking low and slow, you can do it in the oven or start it on the stovetop if needed and finish it in the oven.   or
> 
> ...




Spoken like a successful woo-er!!

And I agree with you on every count.  A first date where you are cooking the dinner means simple but yummy.  Use the oven and the microwave and cook as much up front as you can.

The LAST thing you want to be doing on a first date is multitasking, IMO.


Good luck to the OP!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 23, 2014)

jennyema said:


> Spoken like a successful woo-er!!
> 
> And I agree with you on every count.  A first date where you are cooking the dinner means simple but yummy.  Use the oven and the microwave and cook as much up front as you can.
> 
> ...



+2!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 23, 2014)

I'll be honest, I've never understood the appeal of steamed vegetables. They taste washed out to me.

You could roast all three of those veggies together in one pan and they would have a lot more flavor. Just toss with olive oil, s&p and roast at 400ºF for about 20 minutes. Sprinkle with chopped fresh chives and parsley when you remove them from the oven.

Also, I like sweeter wines, like Pinot Grigio or Riesling, with chicken. But that's personal preference


----------



## Oldvine (Jan 23, 2014)

I would forget about the carrots, but that's just me. Is there a microwave nearby.  You can zap up nice broccoli in a couple minutes.  Give the taters a couple minutes, in the same microwave, then into a pan with some olive oil and butter to brown and finish.   Beer or wine, what does the lady like?  I would keep the meal almost simple and then go all out on a dessert even if it's a glorious hot fudge sundae with all the fixings.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 23, 2014)

Here is a good stovetop potato recipe: Parsley Potatoes Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 23, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Welcome to DC Anthony.
> 
> Gosh, by my count you have four things going on for the top of the stove. I've been cooking for a very long time and that's more than I would want to keep tract of for a company dinner, as all your attention will need to be at the stove and not with your girl. You're right, the sauna is a clever thought, but not likely to work.
> 
> ...



Yep, it looks like we've come full circle.  I repeat again from post #2 and you sure don't need a rice cooker to cook rice!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 23, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Yep, it looks like we've come full circle.  I repeat again from post #2 and you sure don't need a rice cooker to cook rice!


But don't you need a rice cooker to *steam* rice?


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jan 23, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> I'm now stuck with a mental picture of you sitting in the sauna (in swimming trunks, of course - I'm not that weird) with a bowl of veggies on your lap and trying to pretend they aren't there .



 Was wondering when someone would fully pick up on that line.



Mad Cook said:


> Hope the date turns out well. What's for pudding, sorry, dessert?



I was hoping a second glass of wine and a movie on the couch.  I'm working on losing 30 pounds otherwise I would probably crack out some of my pumpkin semifreddo (made from scratch, of course).



Cooking Goddess said:


> Wow Anthony, she's good. She's very good. Wonder how long she's been stalking you...



LOL! Not very long, if at all. She's only been here a few weeks. I've been here for years… But, I've learned by this point in my life how to tell when a woman is interested in me. I'm almost 30 and I just found out today she's 23. Which was nearly a given with how obvious she was for the few days leading up to the other night. Other than giving away her age and interest, she's a very mature person for her age. 

Little tangent here, but I still find it funny to this day. I was on an online dating site last summer and in my profile I mentioned three separate times that I am a single father. I ended up going out to dinner with a nice young lady and just as the appetizers came, something was brought up about children. I mentioned, what I thought was AGAIN, that I had a son and she was like, "Oh. Yeah. I don't date guys with kids."  So the rest of the meal we looked like a couple that had been together for years. Eating in silence, occasionally looking at each other. Me with a 'WTF' face and her with an 'is it over yet?' face… 



taxlady said:


> But don't you need a rice cooker to *steam* rice?



That was my point. I prefer steamed rice over cooked rice.

Also, there's a lot of mention of microwaves here. Not denying the convenience, but my Nana would hop an hour cab drive to slap me in the back of the head if I made anything in a microwave. We don't even use one for reheating stuff. 

Someone mentioned not being fond of steamed veggies, I'm with you nearly 100%. I loathe it when others steam veggies for me. they get soggy and smelly, especially broccoli. I give them a very light steaming. Usually only steam broccoli, I sauté everything else, but when I steam mine, I only let it sit until the color turns just slightly. Just a few short minutes enough to give it a light heating. If it doesn't still crunch when you're done steaming it, you did it wrong.

Anyway, I thank all of you for the ideas and such. I think I'm settled on making the potatoes in the oven. While I want to show my prowess in the kitchen, I do want to take time to give her the attention she deserves. Though it might be a nice little treat to get her in on cooking the meal. We'll see. Anyway, settled on baby pots in the oven, chicken slowly on the stove and lightly steamed veggies. Hopefully we'll have leftovers and she can take them to work and not be stuck with prepackaged microwave nonsense. I'll be sure to get a picture of the meal and let you all know how it goes. Just have to figure out when is good for both of us…


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 24, 2014)

Sounds like you have a plan  Have you decided on libations?


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jan 24, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Sounds like you have a plan  Have you decided on libations?



Not just yet. I like Yellow Tail and Barefoot Chardonnay. A nice bottle of Riesling would probably be nice as well, but I won't make a decision till we are able to decide on a day for the dinner. Gonna pick up all my ingredients fresh so I'll check at the Whole Foods or stop at the liquor store down the road and, as suggested, explain my meal and ask for advice. The folks at WF are really good at suggesting brews, honestly if it wasn't for them, I probably wouldn't be into most of the craft beers I absolutely love, like Ommegang and Left Hand. I'll probably grab a bottle of Ommegang Witte or Rare Vos as well. Just 'cause they're good beers.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 24, 2014)

AnthonyJ said:


> ...The folks at WF are really good at suggesting brews, honestly if it wasn't for them, I probably wouldn't be into most of the craft beers I absolutely love, like Ommegang and Left Hand....


Have you had Left Hand Milk Stout?  Luscious,  especially on tap.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 24, 2014)

When you say "baby potatoes" are you talking about fingerlings or new potatoes? When I make fingerlings, I usually steam/braise them in a saute pan with water, salt and butter. Once the water evaporates, I can either remove the potatoes and make sauce with the butter or I can use the butter to crisp the potatoes. I have used the same method to steam carrots and green beans. I usually start the carrots first and add the beans later, so they are done at the same time. If I want to make glazed carrots or bourbon sweet potatoes, I'll use this steaming method to cook the vegis and add the brown sugar and bourbon, when the water evaporates, to make the glaze. Extra butter is up to you!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 24, 2014)

AnthonyJ said:


> Not just yet. I like Yellow Tail and Barefoot Chardonnay. A nice bottle of Riesling would probably be nice as well, but I won't make a decision till we are able to decide on a day for the dinner. Gonna pick up all my ingredients fresh so I'll check at the Whole Foods or stop at the liquor store down the road and, as suggested, explain my meal and ask for advice. The folks at WF are really good at suggesting brews, honestly if it wasn't for them, I probably wouldn't be into most of the craft beers I absolutely love, like Ommegang and Left Hand. I'll probably grab a bottle of Ommegang Witte or Rare Vos as well. Just 'cause they're good beers.


You're on the right track.

I'm more of a wine guy myself, but I can certainly appreciate a good beer. If you're into craft brew, that's probably what you should serve with your meal. I think the Ommegang Witbier is a great choice with your meal. Wheat beers are unpretentious, light, refreshing, and not bitter. They go good with food, without getting in the way.

If you do decide on wine, I'd probably serve either a "new world" (US/Aussie) Sauvignon Blanc or a Riesling. Just like the beer above, they are also light and refreshing, and tend to be good food wines.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 24, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> ...I'd probably serve either a "new world" (*US/Aussie*) Sauvignon Blanc or a Riesling.


Sorry, I meant to include "New Zealand" here as well.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 24, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> You're on the right track.
> 
> If you do decide on wine, I'd probably serve either a "new world" (US/Aussie) Sauvignon Blanc or a Riesling. Just like the beer above, they are also light and refreshing, and tend to be good food wines.





Steve Kroll said:


> Sorry, I meant to include "New Zealand" here as well.



Steve, wouldn't you also want to include South America in that list? We've had some wonderful wine in both Chile and Argentina.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 24, 2014)

Steve would like to include Minnesota in that list...


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jan 24, 2014)

CraigC said:


> When you say "baby potatoes" are you talking about fingerlings or new potatoes? When I make fingerlings, I usually steam/braise them in a saute pan with water, salt and butter. Once the water evaporates, I can either remove the potatoes and make sauce with the butter or I can use the butter to crisp the potatoes. I have used the same method to steam carrots and green beans. I usually start the carrots first and add the beans later, so they are done at the same time. If I want to make glazed carrots or bourbon sweet potatoes, I'll use this steaming method to cook the vegis and add the brown sugar and bourbon, when the water evaporates, to make the glaze. Extra butter is up to you!



Eh… I dunno. I usually see them at WF in a mixed bag of reds and Yukon's and they're slightly smaller than a golf ball and relatively round. So I guess the proper term is "new potatoes." Maybe it's just a regional name/nickname.



Cooking Goddess said:


> Have you had Left Hand Milk Stout?  Luscious,  especially on tap.



You mean this stuff here?







This isn't my picture, I apparently deleted mine off my phone, but yes. I went to the craft beer fest in NYC a few months back and tried it there. I'm not a huge fan of stouts, but it is one I can tolerate. I'm not much for bitter stuffs. Also, I can't drink this at the "recommended" temp. I prefer to have mine a bit colder and out of the bottle, rather than with 2 inches of foam. I order my lattes sans foam as well. 



Steve Kroll said:


> You're on the right track.
> 
> I'm more of a wine guy myself, but I can certainly appreciate a good beer. If you're into craft brew, that's probably what you should serve with your meal. I think the Ommegang Witbier is a great choice with your meal. Wheat beers are unpretentious, light, refreshing, and not bitter. They go good with food, without getting in the way.



Funny you should say that. I was thinking, after that post, that the beer should work fine on its own. It will be enough to introduce it's presence without overpowering any part of the meal.



Steve Kroll said:


> If you do decide on wine, I'd probably serve either a "new world" (US/Aussie) Sauvignon Blanc or a Riesling. Just like the beer above, they are also light and refreshing, and tend to be good food wines.



Yeah, I'm a big fan of the Yellowtail Sauvignon Blanc. I'm definitely leaning towards buying both the beer and the wine and serving the wine as dessert.


----------



## Zagut (Jan 24, 2014)

Lots of good advice on this thread. 

Now for some bad advice. 

Forget about cooking and take her to McD's.

You'll find out what she thinks about you. 



You can see why I'm single. 


Good luck.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 24, 2014)

Zagut said:


> Lots of good advice on this thread.
> 
> Now for some bad advice.
> 
> ...



You can tell a lot about a girl when she orders her cheeseburger....

I'm sure you have one redeeming quality...do you use coupons?


----------



## Zagut (Jan 24, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You can tell a lot about a girl when she orders her cheeseburger....


 

 That's a true statement for sure. 


 Just watch out for "Super Sized"  It could break the bank.


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jan 24, 2014)

Zagut said:


> Lots of good advice on this thread.
> 
> Now for some bad advice.
> 
> ...



I took my ex on a date to BK one day… A serious date. She talked about it for years. Not in a bad way and definitely not in a good way. 

But the notion is a good one. That's a good way to find out if a young lady is really interested in you. I've come to find out this young lady is a fan of Wendy's, so, I will definitely be throwing the idea around. LOL! 



PrincessFiona60 said:


> You can tell a lot about a girl when she orders her cheeseburger....



Yes. Yes you can.


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jan 24, 2014)

Zagut said:


> Just watch out for "Super Sized"  It could break the bank.



She's tiny. If she could put down a super sized meal, I would be genuinely impressed.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 25, 2014)

I wish you well!  Cooking for a young lady is a good way to show 'em you're able to be "domesticated."  If you want to do baby reds I would suggest you blanch them the day before.  Get some salted water boiling and cook the spuds til they're not quite fork tender; then shock them in very cold water til they're chilled.  Leave the skins on.  Then within the next couple days you can slice them and sautee them.

There are a couple of things I like to cook for dates.  The first is crepes.  Crepes look very fancy and are quite delicious, plus they make you look like you're a pro!  Despite that they're actually pretty easy to make.

If a girl makes it past the first few weeks I'll hit her with a special dish, Coq au Vin.  It's a lot of work but it makes quite an impression.

Disclosure:  I'm actually a chef so cooking is one thing that I can usually do better than any woman I might date.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 25, 2014)

Back when Buck and I were dating...in the Dark Ages, I was the one who made the dinner.  That's mostly because his living arrangements weren't conducive to much more than take-out or microwave fare.  I had my own place with a full kitchen and plenty of cooking tools (toys).

Needless to say, the first time I prepared a meal for him I was a bit on the anxious side because I knew he appreciated good food.  I was fairly confident in myself as far as my cooking skills were concerned but he was a new entity and I, obviously, wanted to make a good impression.

I can't remember what I cooked, been over 40 years now, but I can guarantee I made something I cooked well and something that could be at least partly made ahead of time.  I wanted to spend my evening with him not the kitchen.

I used the nicest, at least at that time, dishware and flatware I owned and used cloth napkins that I folded in a clever design I learned in a book I found at the library.  The apartment was dusted and vacuumed and I presented myself in the freshest and most pleasant manner as possible.

In our many years dating and the 32 years we were married, I guess he liked what I cooked because he always had a compliment "for the chef." 

To say simply, prepare something you have confidence that you can do well, something that has the facility for being done a bit before hand, and something that will look pretty on the plate.  Look for simple little touches you can add to the decor of your quarters and something that will add charm to your table.

Then...be yourself and enjoy the evening.  If the meal isn't what you hoped for.  Order pizza, then have a good laugh together.  It won't be a national tragedy.

Have fun!!!!  I was about your age when I met Buck.  What lovely memories!!!


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jan 25, 2014)

Rob Babcock said:


> Disclosure:  I'm actually a chef so cooking is one thing that I can usually do better than any woman I might date.



Ha! I have no formal training, just a passion for trying new things in the kitchen, so I've had the same experience. My sons mother can cook some stuff, but she usually fidgets with it until her mother comes over and finishes it for her. My ex before her… Well… The only thing she could "cook" was ramen. And she would microwave a bowl of water and then put the noodles in that bowl of water. 

I'm definitely thinking about getting this young lady involved in cooking the meal for this date. I think it would be a nice way to get dinner made and get to know each other as well. Doing things together is a good way of learning about each other.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 25, 2014)

If you're going to get her involved in cooking the meal, you'd better have an apron for her to wear.  If you had one on as well, that wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jan 25, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> If you're going to get her involved in cooking the meal, you'd better have an apron for her to wear.  If you had one on as well, that wouldn't be a bad thing.



Well, given that I ruined two very nice and at the time brand new Nightmare Before Christmas shirts with EVOO splatter… I should probably invest in one.  That's probably the best advice in the whole thread.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 25, 2014)

AnthonyJ said:


> Well, given that I ruined two very nice and at the time brand new Nightmare Before Christmas shirts with EVOO splatter… I should probably invest in one.  That's probably the best advice in the whole thread.



I have a wonderful apron collection.  They can be quite the statement.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 27, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> You're on the right track.
> 
> I'm more of a wine guy myself, but I can certainly appreciate a good beer. If you're into craft brew, that's probably what you should serve with your meal. I think the Ommegang Witbier is a great choice with your meal. Wheat beers are unpretentious, light, refreshing, and not bitter. They go good with food, without getting in the way.
> 
> If you do decide on wine, I'd probably serve either a "new world" (US/Aussie) Sauvignon Blanc or a Riesling. Just like the beer above, they are also light and refreshing, and tend to be good food wines.


Hmm, as a wine drinking woman, I'd like to suggest that it might be a good idea to have a bottle if wine in reserve so you can give her the choice of beer or wine. Just in case she doesn't like beer with food and, of course, you will earn Brownie points for being an extra considerate host.

Incidentally, I think you had a lucky escape with the young lady who took exception to you having a child. The most important rule of first dates is "Don't be rude to the man who's feeding you"


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 27, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Steve would like to include Minnesota in that list...


Gosh, do they make wine in Minnesota? I would have thought the winters would be too cold for vine growing in that area?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 27, 2014)

Apparently, there are wineries in MN. With the year MN has had I wouldn't be surprised if they are all of the ice wine variety! However, it is possible to make the wine in a state that doesn't have vineyards. All the vintner has to do is bring in the grapes from elsewhere and then turn them into wine. I purchased a few bottles of very good wine from a winery in Indianapolis, IN (of all places!) but they had their vineyard in CA. They also bought additional grapes from other CA vineyards.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 27, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Apparently, there are wineries in MN. With the year MN has had I wouldn't be surprised if they are all of the ice wine variety! However, it is possible to make the wine in a state that doesn't have vineyards. All the vintner has to do is bring in the grapes from elsewhere and then turn them into wine. I purchased a few bottles of very good wine from a winery in Indianapolis, IN (of all places!) but they had their vineyard in CA. They also bought additional grapes from other CA vineyards.


Ah. I hadn't thought about the grapes being grown elsewhere. Silly me!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 27, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Gosh, do they make wine in Minnesota? I would have thought the winters would be too cold for vine growing in that area?


Steve certainly does. There's a picture somewhere here of him and friends with a load of grapes they had brought in.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 27, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Gosh, do they make wine in Minnesota? I would have thought the winters would be too cold for vine growing in that area?


Believe it or not Mad, we have vineyards her in Canada. Some in frozen Ontario.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 27, 2014)

Vineyards and wineries all over in Iowa and Illinois too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 27, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Gosh, do they make wine in Minnesota? I would have thought the winters would be too cold for vine growing in that area?



I most likely would not have mentioned it if I didn't know that Steve is a wine maker.  He's even won awards for his wines.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 27, 2014)

When is the big day?


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jan 28, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Hmm, as a wine drinking woman, I'd like to suggest that it might be a good idea to have a bottle if wine in reserve so you can give her the choice of beer or wine. Just in case she doesn't like beer with food and, of course, you will earn Brownie points for being an extra considerate host.
> 
> Incidentally, I think you had a lucky escape with the young lady who took exception to you having a child. The most important rule of first dates is "Don't be rude to the man who's feeding you"



Yeah, I actually asked Jenna if she preferred wine over beer. She stated that she doesn't really like beer.

And I was a bit nervous to tell her about my son, but at the same time, we're a package deal. If I am going to be a part of your life, eventually my son will be as well and my time with my son needs to be respected, which this young lady certainly does. This genuinely surprises me from a 23 year old, especially after the one who didn't pay attention to my profile… I don't get to see my son as often as I like, but my weekends with him, I'm with him. Nothing else. Which inevitably, until I get a different job, makes all my weekends off limits. I work 17 hour shifts on my weekend on (every other weekend) and then the remaining weekends I spend the day with my son. 



Andy M. said:


> When is the big day?



Unfortunately it seems like the date is going to be a bust, for now. My roommate lost his job and has to move back in with his family and I don't make enough to keep the apartment by myself, so looks like I'm heading home as well. I've been thinking I can just make the meal in advance at home, this way I don't have to worry about juggling cooking and entertaining, although I was really looking forward to making it a couples cooking thing.

Then again, I don't wanna bring it there and have to microwave it either… Maybe I can find a way to put it all together and bake it. I can use the stove/oven at work. I very much dislike cooking on electric, even though I learned and cooked on electric for years. I've become accustomed to gas and do not like the idea of going back. Upside would be, I could impress her and show off in front of her friends as well.


----------



## Aglio Vestito (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, I hope I'm not too late and if I am, I hope your date went well ...  for potatoes I'd slice them in thin rolls and fry the slowly on a fan with olive oil "suited garlic" and rosemary. Simplicity in itself... But so tasty! And goes perfectly together with the chicken. Also, u can do it in advance and heat them before serving.


----------



## Lake Gloria (Jan 28, 2014)

You can make small red potatoes or small white potatoes.  Boil water and boil until the potatoes are easily stuck with a fork.  Drain in colander and place in crockery, ( microwave safe)  Use extra virgin olive oil to garnish.  If you like you can also smooth them with a wooden spoon or potato masher just enough to flatten slightly.  I also use Sea Salt and fresh crushed black pepper.  You can also season with some garlic powder or anything else you may like.  This a great side dish with beef, pork or chicken and can easily be made without an oven.  Hope you enjoy this recipe as i use this as an easy backup or for unexpected company......


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 28, 2014)

Anthony, I'd bag the cooking until you can do it right.  Meanwhile, take her to dinner or a movie, etc.  A date at work could get awkward and might embarrass her.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry about your situation with the roommate, etc.  That's a downer for sure, but you'll bounce back.

Instead of a dinner, see if you can discover some activity she enjoys and do that.  Can't really tell what your actual geographical location is so I would have a difficult time suggesting something.  Still, in many areas where it's not cold, there are places like skating rinks that would offer an opportunity for both of you to enjoy something together.  Even if neither of you skate, think of all the laughs you could have at learning.

I'm with Andy.  Ditch the cooking plan until you can do it in a better environment.  You can have fun plenty of other ways and get to know each other better as well.

I agree with your attitude about you and your son being a package deal.  I've been there.  Many, many moons ago I was a single mother of three, and we were a package deal, too.  Fortunately, I met someone who appreciated that and it worked out wonderfully.

Good luck and don't lose sight of the potential.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 28, 2014)

Andy and Katie, that's some great advice.

Activity and a hot dog (or maybe pizza); how can it get any better?

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Zagut (Jan 28, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Activity and a hot dog (or maybe pizza); how can it get any better?


 

 Now that is what life is all about. 






 Mustard & Onions on my dog please.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 28, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Gosh, do they make wine in Minnesota? I would have thought the winters would be too cold for vine growing in that area?


Believe it or not, there are wineries in every state in the US. We have something like 30 in Minnesota (I think).

There are several grape varieties that do well in Minnesota. All are specially bred to survive winters as cold as -40 degrees. I have 30 such vines in my backyard. 

I still import most of my wine grapes from California and Washington, though.


----------



## Oldvine (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm glad I came back to check on all the great dinner date tips.  Sorry it fell through.  

However,  I can report that the meal that impressed me was a Supreme burger and fries at one place and then a big fat hot fudge sundae in another place.  57 years later, I still ask him when he plans to take me out for Supreme burger.   The problem with that scheme is that there's a medical center in that location now.
On the other topic, there could be wineries in all the other states.  Our wine grapes are packed and shipped.  One year they went to the Azores but usually the end up in New York or Pennsylvania.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 31, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Believe it or not, there are wineries in every state in the US. We have something like 30 in Minnesota (I think).
> 
> There are several grape varieties that do well in Minnesota. All are specially bred to survive winters as cold as -40 degrees. I have 30 such vines in my backyard.
> 
> I still import most of my wine grapes from California and Washington, though.


Thanks for the info Steve.


----------



## AnthonyJ (Feb 6, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Anthony, I'd bag the cooking until you can do it right.  Meanwhile, take her to dinner or a movie, etc.  A date at work could get awkward and might embarrass her.



I usually come visit her on lunch at work, most of the time I'm already there, so it's no big deal. I'm working on setting up a dinner date with her, just got to figure out when both of our schedules sync up. Will be better that way, she can have 100% of my attention if someone else is doing the cooking.


----------

